# Vde



## Schirmacher (9 April 2009)

Hallo,
muß eine Service-Steckdose im Schaltschrank einer Maschine mit einem FI-Schutzschalter abgesichter werden? 
Wenn ja, in welche VDE-Vorschrift steht das?


----------



## INST (9 April 2009)

Hallo,

in der VDE0113-1 / Kapitel 15.1 steht etwas.

So wie ich das sehe gibt es einen Unterschied, ob sie innerhalb oder ausserhalb des Schaltschranks erreichbar sind (ausserhalb = ja).


*vde*

Gruß
INSR


----------



## HaSchi (9 April 2009)

Für die Maschine gilt die VDE 0113, deshalb benötigt man keinen FI.

Lt. VDE 0100-410 benötigt man einen RCD von mind. 30mA bei Laien-Steckdosen bis 20A im Innenbereich. VDE 0100-410 gilt aber für Gebäude 
und nicht für Maschinen.

Ich würde aber einen FI einbauen. Bei Steckdosen ausserhalb des Schaltschrank auf jeden Fall. 

Warum soll man Unterschiede bei Steckdosen an Maschinen und an Gebäuden machen?


----------



## trinitaucher (13 April 2009)

Ich kenne mich mit den Normen zwar nicht so gut aus, aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass eine Servicesteckdose an der Maschine oder am Schaltschrank durchaus auch von "Laien" (z.B. Handwerkern) benutzt werden kann. Habe ich selbst schon mehrfach gesehen. Schließlich läuft nicht immer ein Verantwortlicher durch die Halle und kontrolliert wer welche Steckdose nutzt. Und dem Handwerker isses egal, wenn seine Strippe zu kurz ist, welche Steckdose er nutzt, sofern diese für ihn leicht zugänglich ist.

Ich würde ungeachtet der Norm bei von Laien erreichbaren Steckdosen immer einen FI vorsehen.

Außerdem:
Wenn in der Werkhalle (Gebäude) ein FI vorgesehen werden muss, wieso soll das dann nicht auch indirekt für eine Maschine goder Schaltschrank gelten? Angenomme eine Maschine/Schaltschrank steht direkt an einer Wand oder neben einem Stützpfeiler mit Steckdose... dann muss diese "Gebäudesteckdose" mit FI abgesichert sein, aber die evtl. direkt daneben befindliche Servicesteckdose nicht, nur weil dort vielleicht eine andere Norm gilt? ...  dem "Laien" ist es doch gleichgültig, welche Steckdose er nutzt, sofern diese frei zugänglich ist. 

edit:
oh sorry, hab gerade nochmal durchgelesen und gesehe, dass es um eine Steckdose IM Schaltschrank geht ...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 April 2009)

Wenn in einem Betrieb eine Elektrofachkraft oder Elektrotechnisch Unterwiesene Person vorhanden ist, kann grundsätzlich auf einen FI verzichtet werden. Ausgenommen Badezimmer, Dusche, etc..
DIN VDE 0100-410 Ausgabe 06-2007 (aktuelle) Seite 15..


----------



## jabba (13 April 2009)

> Dieses gilt z. B. für Industriebetriebe, deren elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel ständig überwacht werden.
> Als ständig überwacht gelten elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel, wenn sie von Elektrofachkräften in Stand
> gehalten werden und durch messtechnische Maßnahmen sichergestellt ist, dass dadurch Schäden rechtzeitig
> entdeckt und behoben werden können.


 
Wenn ich ständig eine Steckdose überwachen muss, ist wohl ein RCD billiger.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 April 2009)

Du mußt ja nicht ständig daneben stehen..

Da man ja sowieso jede Steckdose, jede Verlängerungsleitung und jedes elektrische Betriebsmittel nach BGV A3 bzw. VDE 0113 überprüfen muss, ist es in der Industrie vielleicht günstiger, den FI weg zu lassen, besonders, wenn es sich um eine Schaltschranksteckdose handelt, die normalerweise eh nur für PG`s ist..


----------



## Farinin (14 April 2009)

Vorschrift hin oder her, Jungs da geht es um Menschenleben und solange Bohrmaschinen, Flex und alles andere den gleichen Stecker hat wie unsere "Playstation", dann wird das da auch reingesteckt!


----------



## Tobi P. (14 April 2009)

Ich kapier es echt nicht - in der Elektroinstallation verbauen wir schon seit Jahren grundsätzlich Fi-Schalter für *alle* Stromkreise (sofern erforderlich auch mit Ausgelöst-Meldung an die GLT oder per Horn) und hier wird drum gestritten ob man für eine Steckdose am Schaltschrank nun einen einbauen soll oder nicht  Ein zweipoliger Fi kostet mich im Großhandel keine 15€ - also das kann man bei ner Anlage die wasweisichwievieltausendeuro kostet doch investieren ohne ein großes Gezeter drüber anzustimmen oder etwa nicht?


Kopfschüttelnden Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Insane (14 April 2009)

Das seh ich genau so tobi


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 April 2009)

Ist schon richtig... tausend Euro ausgegeben und auf nen 15€ FI verzichtet. Ist leider gang und gebe. Aber woher soll sonst die "natürliche Auslese" kommen?? 
Nein spaß.. Personenschutz sollte vorgehen!!


----------

